# Hario V60, short brew time yet too strong??



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi all

Just received my V60 today and have been playing with it, so far the results have gone from too strong to too weak but I am slowly getting there. The problem I am finding is that there are so many videos and tutorials but I just don't seem to be able to replicate them.

Glenn advised me to aim for 12g/200mls/2m15sec,





 the pour time (not including bloom) is 34 seconds so call it just over 1 minute for what looks like 250ml, so is this an bad pour?

I really don't know how I can slow my time down, at 1.25 I am getting a strong espresso type taste hitting the back of my mouth which is not pleasant at all, yet by the looks of it my time should be longer and I am using 15g/250ml. Should I grind even finer and hope that my bad taste is down to under-extraction?

Can someone help me here please?

Many thanks

HLA91


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Try pouring slower, little amounts, don't fill the filter too much after the bloom and keep pouring slowly.

Wet the grounds evenly and steadily, the time will draw out longer

At 1m25s there has not been sufficient contact time with the coffee grounds and the coffee will taste strong but could still be underextracted.

Did you rinse the paper first?


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Yep rinsed well, I haven't tried pouring in little amounts I just kept pouring slowly and continuously until ran out of water. Should I try lengthening the time first before playing with the grind?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes, then grind coarser, and leave for a slightly longer bloom time.

The shorter, consistent pours should help first off though. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

OK will try tomorrow with my (current) 4th thread grind and shorter pours and will report back my (hopefully better) results.  I will try and keep the water level down as well to maximize extraction instead of "flooding" see if that aids it.


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Just tried 12g/200ml and I was so worried about pouring too fast that I poured too slow and my time was 3.38, the result was strong but strangely a smooth strong not harsh as before so will try again and adjust my pour to 2-2.30min.

Update:- Second attempt, I finished pouring at 2min and the water was all through (saw the grinds) at 2.36 so better than before. Still a slight espresso/strong taste but less pronounced, tasting it more on the tongue rather than back of the throat. What should I do next? Try and get 2.15 as I am or grind a few clicks coarser?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Try a click coarser and tweak time to taste

Great to see you're getting there quite quickly too


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Also to add the coffee looks dark, especially from above when its in the cup, not "golden" so does that help in determining whether its under or over extracted?

The people in the videos make it look so simple


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

No help at all unfortunately. A TDS meter or a refractometer would be useful in this situation... But thats a whole new topic in itself.

Try again with a slightly coarser grind and see if that helps

What coffee are you using?


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Has Bean Dot com blend, again I didn't want to "waste" a good (not that the blend isn't good, in my french press it's lovely) coffee on trial and error. The rate I am going I will need a new bag soon.

Could you do me a favor Glenn? Take me through the steps you would do to make a cup in your V60 please. I think mainly now it is my grind that is causing the problems, I know you have a hario ceramic slim so what grind setting do you use or anyone else for that matter

That way I can mirror your process and establish a baseline to work on.


----------

